# HELP!! What is the this arrow key for short cut commands?



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

For example, in Safari if I want to go back to homepage, I am suppose to press (up arrow + command + H) but when I press the key "up arrow" on the key board beside the keypad nothing happens. So which up arrow am I suppose to press.


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

What Mac do you have? Keyboards vary.

Are you saying the key has "up arrow" printed on it?
Are you pressing all three keys at once?


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

tacsniper said:


> For example, in Safari if I want to go back to homepage, I am suppose to press (up arrow + command + H) but when I press the key "up arrow" on the key board beside the keypad nothing happens. So which up arrow am I suppose to press.


I think perhaps you're using the wrong keyboard shortcuts. Back to the homepage in Safari is Command+Shift+H or Command+Shift+Home key (the home key on some macs like my MB requires the function key to be pressed as well.)

Here are the shortcuts for safari


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

med8or is correct.
The arrow you see is an icon for the shift key.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I've always liked this site for that sort of info:

Dan Rodney - Mac OS X Keyboard Shortcuts


----------

